# Help! Good Reward! Sick/dying New Piranha



## k12k08

Hello,
I recently got 6 8 inches red belly piranhas, introduced them to my new tank seem to be exhausted from the car ride home, no symptoms other than one was upside down in the bucket. I put them in and one was up side down after an hour or so. I just assumed a piranha bite its fin off or damaged it. Latter in the morning I noticed all the them breathing on the top of the tank to get oxygen consistently, I immediately rushed to petsdmart did a little research and found out something about swim bladder and ammonia. 3 of them died by the time i got home







. I got 12 gallons of pure water from the water store and did the water change in my 55 gallon. the tree fish seem to get healthier until i discovered the main fish i was recording is swimming upside down! same symptoms of the other 3 fish! I put around 6 teaspoons of salt in the tank, some prime, bacteria, stress coat, water conditioner, ammonia remover. I am extremely sad and bummed out because I instantly fell in love! I am willing to do anything, please help me recover my three fishes and ill donate 30 dollars via paypal, money isnt an issues since I already invested some much in these fish







Thank you so much!

Here is a video I uploaded on youtube:





Whoever helps save these fish I will owe them so much graduated, be doing the right them and get 30 dollars donated to them immediately after rehabilitation occurs! Not bad and decent pocket change







Please help, thanks so much in advanced!

Just in case you do not see the embedded video here is the you tube link, describing the same thing I did above. it's in 720p btw if it helps.
"http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4PlDIbiV6Q"


----------



## Guest

Your fish are suffering from ammonia poisoning. They have cloudy eyes and I can see alot of debris on the floor of your tank. Instead of offering $30 to diagnose your issue, how about you go out and purchase an API master test kit and test your water parameters? Dont waste your money on the strips, you want the liquid tester.

Was your tank cycled prior to adding them? What was the temp of the bucket you transported them in compared to the tank of water you added them to? 55G isnt going to cut it for 6 fish of that size, you need about 125G tank for 6-8 inch reds.

This is what I recommend. Purchase a master test kit ASAP!!! Test your water for ammonia, nitrite and nitrates. Post results on here. Stop feeding them for now, thoroughly vaccuum out all the debris from the gravel in the tank, do a 50% water change and retest your water parameters. Keep your tank set at 80 degrees. STOP adding crap like ammonia remover. There is no need to add salt either at this point. We need to stablize your tank.


----------



## mike996633

I agree with boxer lover tank is too small, and dont waste your money on those chemicals. Im also wondering what filter you have all those fish in a lttle 55 gallon you will need to a good filtration set up. remember to remove any uneaten food to keep ammonia levels down. A test kit the best investment you can make to ensure healthy fish.


----------



## k12k08

Hi all I greatly appericate all the post and useful info and I am following all your guys advise and one of my piranha is pale! whitish, I put some live feeders in and noticed it lost its color! check out the pics, what is it?
http://imageshack.us/g/687/imag0132q.jpg/


----------



## Guest

Piranhas will go from dark to light on a daily basis. It could be water issues, stress or change of mood. You really need to post your water parameters.

Stop feeding feeders from the petsote. They are full of disease and will only harm your fish. A diet of white fish such as tilapia, smelts, sole, cat fish or raw shrimp is much better for them.


----------



## memento

Definately ammonia problems.
The whiteness probably is the protective skin layer that's infected.

Start with 50% WC and from there, a 20% each day.

Get rid of all uneaten and rotting food rest and plants, and thoroughly clean the gravel.

Like ksls said, use the $30 for a good testing kit. Get one asap and start testing for ammonia. Keep on doing 20% wc daily untill it's under control.


----------

